# nighttime cutouts ?



## trainwrecker (May 23, 2010)

the heat is killing us. we have several cutouts that we will do from inside the house and was wondering if those could be done at night. i know our hives dont like being messed w/ when it is getting dark, but thought maybe someone had experience w inside cutouts when dark.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Suit up!
The bees are going to be hot too,,during the day or night, your tearing apart their home.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

In the daytime bees fly @ night they crawl, up and under so yes suit up and tie down and they fly towards a light


----------



## trainwrecker (May 23, 2010)

we usually only suit up the twelve yr old while she runs the bee vac. i may wear a veil while i am cutting the comb. but my wife or older daughter never wear anything while tying. very seldom does anyone get stung. it's a good thing the good Lord keeps an eye on us !


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

At night? I've had them crawl up my pants and shirt at night! And they didnt like it one bit! The Lord is good, and He is good enough to give us common sense. Build some shade with a tarp, do it early morning, and suit up or get Trainwrecker to do it, in which case I implore you to take along a video camera and post the following carnage here! I'm wondering if his name implies something??


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

At night... works for me.

Use a red light... they won't fly at you. They can't even see red.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

If it is an inside cutout why would it matter if it was day or night just turn on the lights and get busy....


----------



## tedw200 (Mar 4, 2009)

I always do a night cutout, most of all the ladies are back at their home. They don't seem to care
that the home is being moved into a box. No stings, and not a lot of flyaway but come right back.


----------



## LandellApiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

I just recently did a cutout at night from inside. I built a window screened box to put over my drop light and did the cut out just fine. Every once I a while I would vac off the bees that were on the screened in light. Worked fine for me and no stings!


----------



## trainwrecker (May 23, 2010)

great info, that is what i was interested in. we just got back from doing a small one(about 14 deeps) no stings. i think even they were too hot. and yes djei5, i am a locomotive engineer for a short line rr. derailment is not uncommon so one of the men at church gave me the name trainwrecker. ha!


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

There is a local guy here that does all of them at night...pm me for his contact info if you would like to pick his brain.
mike


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Those little LED headlights with the band that holds it on your head or hat are great for night-time bee operations. Just enough light to see and not stir up the bees.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

That is what he uses...you can get them at Walmart for approx. 10 bucks.
mike


----------



## Dave360 (Apr 12, 2010)

14 deeps ?
Dave


----------



## trainwrecker (May 23, 2010)

Dave360 said:


> 14 deeps ?
> Dave


 14 deep frames dave


----------



## Dave360 (Apr 12, 2010)

Makes sense lots of bees

Dave


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

trainwrecker said:


> we usually only suit up the twelve yr old while she runs the bee vac. i may wear a veil while i am cutting the comb. but my wife or older daughter never wear anything while tying. very seldom does anyone get stung. it's a good thing the good Lord keeps an eye on us !


 At night you will get stung so be careful. I would suit up.



beyondthesidewalks said:


> Those little LED headlights with the band that holds it on your head or hat are great for night-time bee operations. Just enough light to see and not stir up the bees.


Harbor freight 2 for a buck on sale. http://www.harborfreight.com/3-1-2-half-inch-nine-led-flashlights-2-pack-97036.html


----------



## trainwrecker (May 23, 2010)

eastsidebuzz thanks for the harbvor freight info. and yes at night they crawl and find spots to get in they usually dont notice. got one in the pants and 2 in the veil sunday, no fun.


----------

